
Testing Firefox Monitor, a New Security Tool - edward
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/06/25/testing-firefox-monitor-a-new-security-tool/
======
edward
See also: [https://www.troyhunt.com/were-baking-have-i-been-pwned-
into-...](https://www.troyhunt.com/were-baking-have-i-been-pwned-into-firefox-
and-1password/)

~~~
dang
That seems like the more informative post so we've moved the comments to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395342).

